# 09/10 season video



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Im not sure if this is in the right section but it seemed to fit here the best compared to the others.

This is a recap of our 09/10 season. We make a video every year so we have something to look back on when we are older. We are not the best snowboarders in the world and were not the worst. This is not what the project is about. We go to have fun and live life the way we think more people should. (outdoors with you friends) Locations include Blue Mountain Pa, Hunter Mountain, Killington, Mount Snow, Steamboat, Mountain Creek, and The Snowed Inn. The entire video was shot on a GoPro Hero HD. It was edited using final cut studio 3. I have posted this on another forum and got very mixed reviews. I have no problems with constructive criticism. I just feel that many people didnt understand what the project is about. It is a memoir for friends and family to look back on. I know that the video is on the longer side and that there is alot of lifestyle and filler shots in it. I also know that the riding isnt the spectacular. This video is made for those you have fun snowboarding for what it is. Dont get all butthurt that we arnt hucking 7s every other clip. If you are excited for the upcoming season and enjoy watching others have fun doing a sport you love than enjoy. Otherwise im sorry for disapointing you. 

Youtube also destroyed the quality since it was 15 mins. I am going to upload it to a purchased vimeo account as well and will provide a link if people are interested in purchasing a gopro. It is still very watchable though.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Really enjoyed it, thanks for sharing


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mad cool video.


----------



## Love2board33 (Oct 31, 2010)

This was awesome! sweet camera


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

footy of the east coast gets boring quick but you did a really good job of editing your footage and collecting quality B-footage. bravo


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I appreciate the nice comments guys. Although I pretty much just make this for family and friends its nice to see that others can see the hard work put into it.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cool video. Forget what the haters say. 


I'd actually like to do this myself for when my friends and I go riding on our trips. For a specific reason... my memory of our last trip is a little blurry.

I have one suggestion... and maybe this doesn't apply to you, but when I went on our 4 day trip last season (Breck, Vail, Beaver Creek, Keystone)... I started to forget which photos and videos were from which resorts. So for your own memory's sake (if you are using these to look back upon sometime in the future) - I'd document when and where the videos took place. Doesn't have to be on your YouTube video... but at least on your computer so you will always know.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Simply put, this video gets me stoked. I already planned on recording some video this season for the same reason (though it will likely be pathetic in both riding and video quality compared to this), but this got me more inspired. While it's fun to watch Romain de Marchi filmed from a helicopter getting wicked air on some remote peak, your video is actually something I can relate and aspire to. I really like your camera work and post-production. The bird scene @5:47 is almost surreal and I chuckled at the air-guitar-to-faceplant @8:50.  Nice music selection too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Really enjoyable. Ripping through the streets after a storm is always fun, hopefully us Jersey folk get nailed again this winter.

I have only one complaint. The vignette blur made the video seem a little dark. It was a nice effect, but maybe for this years video you could make it more subtle so the video looks brighter. Other than that, Fucking A!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

This is exactly what i want to do. Have a video for memories. I am not looking to make one to show off how good or bad i am lol. I am looking into gettin the HD gopro.. I really like the quality (even after youtube kills it) thanks man. Great vid!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

cool video and great editing... makes me want a gopro as well, maybe you should send this to them and get hooked up haha


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

that was a fun watch.. u guys are having hella fun and i love that in videos!!

i also liked watching this to see what i can do with the gopro i just bought a few days ago.. : bring on the snow!!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Awesome vid, the editing and the filming is really what makes this piece shine. Bigtime snowboard movies could seriously take some pointers from this.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I was trying to think of new ideas for this year and I think I might invest in a glidecam 1000hd so that all my filler shots arent shaky. Not sure yet if i would use that on the mountain though.


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah I gotta say...That video got me stoked to ride!!! Great work and you guys look like some fun people to ride with.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I gotta say I wasn't expecting much when I clicked on the link, figured I'd watch a few seconds and leave. Ended up watching the whole thing. Sure, nothing spectacular about any of the riding or scenery, but definitely great editing and matched up really well with the music. It's obvious you spent alot of time on it. It's along the lines of what I'd like to put together for my crew someday. Problem is who wants to spend all their time behind their camera and hardly ever in the shot, not to mention investing in all the equipment, lugging it around all the time, and then all the editing. So yeah, props to you for putting that together. Your friends owe you some food/drinks or something lol.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Problem is who wants to spend all their time behind their camera and hardly ever in the shot, not to mention investing in all the equipment, lugging it around all the time, and then all the editing. So yeah, props to you for putting that together. Your friends owe you some food/drinks or something lol.


Not true. Take turns holding the cam to follow each other down. Im ordering the GoPro today. thats what im planning on doing when we ride


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanx for sharing that. As Triple8 already mentioned, music sync'd up well. Looks like ur crew is def having a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I gotta say I wasn't expecting much when I clicked on the link, figured I'd watch a few seconds and leave. Ended up watching the whole thing. Sure, nothing spectacular about any of the riding or scenery, but definitely great editing and matched up really well with the music. It's obvious you spent alot of time on it. It's along the lines of what I'd like to put together for my crew someday. Problem is who wants to spend all their time behind their camera and hardly ever in the shot, not to mention investing in all the equipment, lugging it around all the time, and then all the editing. So yeah, props to you for putting that together. Your friends owe you some food/drinks or something lol.



Well to be honest, no one is really stuck filming all day. Every person you saw in the video takes a equal part in the filming. The only time someone holds on to the camera for a long time is if they take a hard fall or something and feel like taking it easy. As for lugging around stuff, the only equipment used in this was the .3 pound gopro and sometimes a monopod. lol


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Kickass video dude. Totally stoked now, and still no snow! Haha


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:

I'm like, hmm that background looks familiar and then I realized a lot of that from the East Coast. I love these videos, I'm no pro but nothing like capturing the whole 'fun' of riding together with friends. Great editing and went great with the music.

The suby wagon scene was cool. If only there was space here for me try that with friends. :laugh:

I'm assuming the editing was done in the off season? How long did it take?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

awesome vid bro...im not into boring vids that constantly show jumping off kickers and rails and what not...they get boring after 20 sec. but i really enjoyed this one. some good thought and editting went into this one:thumbsup:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm like, hmm that background looks familiar and then I realized a lot of that from the East Coast. I love these videos, I'm no pro but nothing like capturing the whole 'fun' of riding together with friends. Great editing and went great with the music.
> 
> ...


yes the editing was done in the offseason. It took awhile because i had over 1500 clips and some were as long as 15 minutes. Going through them all and picking good clips to convert to prores took the longest out of the whole process. Probably about 2 months working on it an hour or so a night. From there the actual editing only took about a month. Then color correction for about another month. So i guess about 4 months total. This is working on it about an hour a night give or take. I have always been sort of a perfectionist so i like to take my time with my work. Alot of the time was spent learning as well. Being self taught has its pros and cons and i sometimes find myself backtracking alot to fix things or doing things the long way just to find out in a tutorial that theres much easier ways. This was especially true with the color grading and correction since i had never tried that before.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

herzogone said:


> ...While it's fun to watch Romain de Marchi filmed from a helicopter getting wicked air on some remote peak, your video is actually something I can relate and aspire to....



Completely agree. I love seeing vids of the rest of us humans riding around. Killer vid!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

l burke l said:


> yes the editing was done in the offseason. It took awhile because i had over 1500 clips and some were as long as 15 minutes. Going through them all and picking good clips to convert to prores took the longest out of the whole process. Probably about 2 months working on it an hour or so a night. From there the actual editing only took about a month. Then color correction for about another month. So i guess about 4 months total. This is working on it about an hour a night give or take. I have always been sort of a perfectionist so i like to take my time with my work. Alot of the time was spent learning as well. Being self taught has its pros and cons and i sometimes find myself backtracking alot to fix things or doing things the long way just to find out in a tutorial that theres much easier ways. This was especially true with the color grading and correction since i had never tried that before.



Well there goes my idea of tinkering with video editing. I just don't have the time for that...lol

Great job! I love these 'regular' people videos. I look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

You should t be discouraged by how long someone spent on a project. Just start small. I do some 3-4 minute edits in a night or two. Just depends on how much you feel like putting into it


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

herzogone said:


> Simply put, this video gets me stoked. I already planned on recording some video this season for the same reason (though it will likely be pathetic in both riding and video quality compared to this), but this got me more inspired. While it's fun to watch Romain de Marchi filmed from a helicopter getting wicked air on some remote peak, your video is actually something I can relate and aspire to. I really like your camera work and post-production. The bird scene @5:47 is almost surreal and I chuckled at the air-guitar-to-faceplant @8:50.  Nice music selection too. Thanks for sharing.


i feel the same way. me and my buddy have talked about gettin a flip because they are so cheap but htis cam looks really good.



Mr. Polonia said:


> awesome vid bro...im not into boring vids that constantly show jumping off kickers and rails and what not...they get boring after 20 sec. but i really enjoyed this one. some good thought and editting went into this one:thumbsup:


exactly. me and my buds suck. i think the OP is crazy when he says they arent that good. their skill level is way higher than mine. this is one of the most enjoyable movies ive watched this year. im like these guys, i cant relate to hopping on a heli with my pro buddies and riding new zealand in the summer. i can relate to riding with my buds on our hill and taking trips with them to ride bigger mountains though. i really love this vid, its totally inspired me. im so freaking stoked to go ride right now i cant hardly even stand it. 3 more weeks til our hill opens...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

cool video and very good edit!


----------



## phillycheese (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet video, nice camera too


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

09/10 snowboarding season on Vimeo

Not sure if anyone is interested but i have the video on vimeo as well and the quality is much better over there. They have a full download as well which is about 98% of the native file. Its the best quality version of it on the web.


----------



## rellufs (Nov 29, 2010)

Man I'm really digging this video. Do you mind sharing what editing software you used? Mac or PC? I've got iMovie on my Macbook but I haven't tried to learn it yet. Do you have a lot of editing experience? I'm wondering if I even have a chance of making something like this as my first edit. 

I'm getting married in Whistler (yes, my fiance rocks) in February and we're staying for 2 weeks. I want to make a video very similar to this with a good mix of snowboarding, village life, snowmobiling, etc. Your video is what it's all about...it's well balanced. 

Is ALL of your footage shot w/ a GoPro? I just got my Contour HD in the mail and I'm wondering if I should get a "real" camcorder as well. 

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

rellufs said:


> Man I'm really digging this video. Do you mind sharing what editing software you used? Mac or PC? I've got iMovie on my Macbook but I haven't tried to learn it yet. Do you have a lot of editing experience? I'm wondering if I even have a chance of making something like this as my first edit.
> 
> I'm getting married in Whistler (yes, my fiance rocks) in February and we're staying for 2 weeks. I want to make a video very similar to this with a good mix of snowboarding, village life, snowmobiling, etc. Your video is what it's all about...it's well balanced.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Yes every single shot in this was done with a gopro. I use a i7 imac running final cut studio 3. My advice would be to get final cut express and play around with it and see if your truly into editing. If you are you can then move onto the bigger stuff. This entire video could have been done in final cut express except for the color balancing and grading which i did in apple's "color". Good luck and have fun.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Great video, thanks for sharing. Like someone else said, it is a balanced video.


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

awesome vid, like someone else said...didnt think i was gonna watch much but i did and im glad i watched the whole thing....fun as hell to watch and im sure you guys had a blast!

thanx for sharing it!


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

how many pixels did you film? why couldn't you include the 920p guy???

i was thinking of getting the 960 camera since it's cheaper. did you film in 60 fps? saw you did some sick slow mo. the fps helped on the slow motions?


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

loren646 said:


> how many pixels did you film? why couldn't you include the 920p guy???
> 
> i was thinking of getting the 960 camera since it's cheaper. did you film in 60 fps? saw you did some sick slow mo. the fps helped on the slow motions?


First few days were filmed at 960p. I could have used it but i would have had to crop it down to fit the rest of my footage. Using 720p and 1080p together isnt as hard since you only have to scale the 1080p down a little. I would film 720p 60fps about 95% of the time. When coformed properly it came make for some really silky slow mo. I dont think i ever went down past more than a 60% speed change in the entire project. I could have easily went to 45% and lower with very little to no jaggedness. I plan on using twixtor for this years edit to drop some clips down to even 20% or lower smoothly. 

If i had to make a recommendation to you it would be to save up for a little longer and buy the real camera. I feel like the 960p isnt going to be what your looking for in the look run.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

great video. very fun to watch


----------



## BostonRider (Nov 27, 2010)

Awsome video man , Great editing , cant wait for the bigger mountains to open up fully around here


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

loved the panning shots and stuff with the stick witht eh camera mounteed on it. Made some great shots.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome video man. What kind of pole and mounts do you guys use?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I think i mustve watched your video like 10 times. Since ive been doing video edits myself ever since i got myself a gopro as well, i do appreciate the time and effort it mustve taken you.

I cant even imagine how long it took for youtube to upload that video of yours how big of a file was that? 3gb?

i just finally learned how to use Mac's iMovie maker....its a so so program for beginners...but i think im ready to purchase a better program with more possibilities. Any suggestions?


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

FlipsideJohn said:


> Awesome video man. What kind of pole and mounts do you guys use?


Thanks for the kind words. We used the basic sticky mounts for the helmets shots, and a pole from eyeofmine.com. The car shots were done using the gopro suction cup mount.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> I think i mustve watched your video like 10 times. Since ive been doing video edits myself ever since i got myself a gopro as well, i do appreciate the time and effort it mustve taken you.
> 
> I cant even imagine how long it took for youtube to upload that video of yours how big of a file was that? 3gb?
> 
> i just finally learned how to use Mac's iMovie maker....its a so so program for beginners...but i think im ready to purchase a better program with more possibilities. Any suggestions?


Im pretty sure at the time youtubes max was 1gb so i kept adjusting my bitrate while exporting till it was just under a gig. Facebook ironicly enough allows for 2gb. If you want the full quality version i have it on vimeo as well with a download option. If your just starting out imovie is great but if your willing to learn final cut express is a great stepping stone until your ready for final cut studio. Good luck and thanks for the kind words. 

Heres the vimeo link. 09/10 snowboarding season on Vimeo The download is in the bottom right. That version is at 1.6 gigs. its all in the compression my friend.


----------



## rellufs (Nov 29, 2010)

Burke, I'm really wanting FCE and I'm about to take the plunge. But, do you have any idea/heard any info if Apple's gonna be releasing an updated version of FCE any time soon??? I don't want to drop $200 on FCE only to have a new version roll out soon! It's been a long time since it's been updated and I just purchased a Canon HF S20 with native 24p(which FCE4 does not support). Wait or go ahead and purchase FCE4?


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Now this is what snowboarding is all about. Friends, good times, good memories. This is definitely one of my favorite snowboarding videos now. Heck, I want to start filming in the near future because of this.

Thanks for sharing this and amazing job done man!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Never knew this thread was on here. Randomly stumbled on this vid on youtube about a month back. I've watched it a dozen times since then. Super well done, Interesting and enjoyable. Vids like this make me want to go board. Make sure to post up next years as well, if you do another.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

yes yes...awesome F'in vid bro!! it really is put together well and i seriously enjoy watching it..make me want to ride so bad!!


----------



## striker14588 (Dec 27, 2010)

Trying to convince the wife to get a gopro for her birthday coming up. Ofc I will most likely use it more than her :laugh:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

rellufs said:


> Burke, I'm really wanting FCE and I'm about to take the plunge. But, do you have any idea/heard any info if Apple's gonna be releasing an updated version of FCE any time soon??? I don't want to drop $200 on FCE only to have a new version roll out soon! It's been a long time since it's been updated and I just purchased a Canon HF S20 with native 24p(which FCE4 does not support). Wait or go ahead and purchase FCE4?



You can never truely know when apple will release a new product. With that said steve jobs has responded to consumer emails in the past saying a final cut studio update is coming soon and we will not be disapointed. This if true of course doesnt exactly mean that express will get updated although i would think it would. So as far as me answering that question i have NO IDEA lol. Congrats on the new camera. If your running a mac which god i hope you are considering your asking about final cut, i would recommend mpeg streamclip. Its a free software which can convert whatever clips you have into a apple friendly format. If you using final cut express convert your clips to apple intermediate codec. If you are using final cut pro use apple pro res 422. I am not saying that there are ways to get final cut studio or final cut express free or that i would know how to do that, but if you pm me im sure i could help you with other questions you might have about other things that have nothing to do with pirating final cut. :laugh:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Never knew this thread was on here. Randomly stumbled on this vid on youtube about a month back. I've watched it a dozen times since then. Super well done, Interesting and enjoyable. Vids like this make me want to go board. Make sure to post up next years as well, if you do another.


Thankyou for the views. We only have about 4k views on youtube which by youtube standards might as well be 0, but its nice to think that others are enjoying watching us have a blast on the hill. We have been filming alot this year and although we didnt have any big trips this year, we think we are still going to be able to make a great video. We are experimenting with some new mounts and are trying to push our riding to a level that is respected by most of our viewers lol. I always stress that its more about us making video that we can look back on when we are older and remember the good times, but at the same time i want to have something that is impressive to people who can actually ride. I will for sure post it when its finished and hope that everyone enjoys it as much as last years.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome video man! I'm in the middle of watching it now and had to take a break to tell you how good it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Absolutely loved the video.

Captured the essence of friends and fun. Great job.


I would like to second the suggestion about getting some mountain info in your clips. Your memory will begin to fail you as you get older. It sucks sometimes when the dates and times begin to blend together.
Just something as simple as including a shot of a base sign showing the mountain trails with maybe the year written in the snow. Simple, yet effective.


Great job overall. Well done.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just watched the video again. So much fun. I think if you wanna get your friends into snowboarding get them to watch the video.

Thumbs up again!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I actually ended up watching it twice last night. As I was watching the very end my fiancee came home from work so I deicded to show it to her as well (she doesn't snowboard). She watched the whole video.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

props to you.
enjoyed the music, editing , and footage!


----------



## dekkert (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice vid! Been trying to get my girlfriend to come boarding with me for ages but she just doesn't want to... Gonna show her this vid, see if it works haha


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

That must've been the best snowboard video I've ever seen, ever .:thumbsup:


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice video! Kept me entertained.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Here I am a year later to share last seasons edit with you guys. I was shocked by the response i got last year and was thrilled you all enjoyed the video so much. Here is the new thread with the new edit.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...edia/42738-10-11-season-video.html#post435463

I know this is a cross-post and I'm not sure what the rules are on this forum so if a mod sees this as wrong just delete the comment.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I am only 2 min in and I can already tell your riding and production is better! New tread!


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Great vids. Enjoyed em


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Really great, thanks! Gave me a lot of ideas for my upcoming trip.

QQ - what filter/effect did you use during the car towing scene to get the darkened borders? I really like the effect and am new to Final Cut. Thanks!


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

howeh said:


> Really great, thanks! Gave me a lot of ideas for my upcoming trip.
> 
> QQ - what filter/effect did you use during the car towing scene to get the darkened borders? I really like the effect and am new to Final Cut. Thanks!


Its called a vignette. Some people say using vignettes is a crutch for footage but i don't care. I love the way it ends up looking. I did soft black oval border vignette and a defocus vignette. I did these both in apples "color" app which is part of the final cut studio 3 suite but you can def do it in after effects or final cut itself. good luck.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help man. We get free copies of Final Cut from my work, so I'm going to take the time to learn it. iMovie is just too restrictive.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

howeh said:


> Thanks for the help man. We get free copies of Final Cut from my work, so I'm going to take the time to learn it. iMovie is just too restrictive.




If i can make a suggestion. Take the time to watch the tutorials from lynda.com They can help you just learn basic editing all the way through after effects and color grading. Amazing company with great resources. They even give you sample files to play with.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey man, great video. Def has me stoked to ride now. Looks like you've got a fun crew to ride with.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Like others have said this is a really great video that captures what snowboarding is really about. You can watch the pro's do impossible things off giant jumps, but you just don't get the same feeling as you do off this vid. Really superb job


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Just noticed that killclimbz took the time to edit my opening post over a year later to embed the video properly. The mods on this site are fantastic.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

what happened to your video? youtube took it down.. what about last season?


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

ummm...all i'm getting is a black fuzzy screen with a msg that says the vid was blocked do to one or more of the songs in the vid not having correct copyright agreements. :thumbsdown:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

judoant said:


> what happened to your video? youtube took it down.. what about last season?


Its still working for me in the USA. It doesnt work in some country's though. 
As for last years. Expect big things coming hopefully by Nov 1st.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I am in the states and it doesn't play


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

judoant said:


> I am in the states and it doesn't play



Ughhh I just signed out and checked and sure enough one of them isnt working. Alot of work goes into these so thats pretty depressing to be honest. I cant stand modern copyright. Im not trying to make a dime off of these. Well for now heres the vimeo link for that one. https://vimeo.com/16419476


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sick ass videos! You have one for 11/12?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

sk8_choco21 said:


> Sick ass videos! You have one for 11/12?


He did an edit for the 10/11 season IIRC

edit: found it http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/42738-10-11-season-video.html


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm working on the past season right now. Should be done in a couple weeks. Really proud of this one.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> He did an edit for the 10/11 season IIRC
> 
> edit: found it http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/42738-10-11-season-video.html


Yeah saw that one, stoked to see the next one!


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Very proud of this one guys. Enjoy.

2012 Season (a gopro story done right) - YouTube


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Its blocked in Canada and Germany. Ill put a vimeo version up tonight.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you! I changed the place for my post to the 2012 vid, so I'll go ahead and delete it from there.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

thx for posting. Getting so stoked .. i always torture myself


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome edit again man. The wait was worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/52798500 for Canada and Germany.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Nov 19, 2012)

i agree with all the kind words written about your video and i also wanted to add that i LOVED that you kind of created movie characters. Like, you could tell who was who, the chick who doesnt like being spit on with funny moves, the goofy guy with a moustache...
What im trying to say is - i got to like you and your friends - people i had no idea existed until 20 mins ago, and it made the whole experience of watching the vid so much more enjoyable.
thank for sharing!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

sweet video, even though it's 2 years old I'm glad I got the chance to check it out.

Definitely itching even more to go ride again after watching it!


----------

